# SNEmulDS 0.5 beta



## archeide (May 7, 2007)

This version aims to improve in sound and graphics. As the emulation becomes more and more complex, it is more and more difficult to add new features without breaking the emulation overall, so some new feature will not be enabled by default for all games. The configuration file select which features are enabled or not, and becomes very important (so don’t forget to put it in the root directory!).

I tried very hard to improve sound, and i succeeded to get much better musics in some games, but there may still some “pops” or “cracks” sometimes, and the sound can slowdown or goes mad in some rare circumtances (the ARM7 seems not powerful enough).

A new menu has been added : the GFX config menu, this menu offer a simple way to change the GFX behaviour in real time. The emulation is not stopped like in the options menu, you can enable/disable several features and see which ones are better for the game. (See README for more informations)
Here is the list of changes

* Changed the Sound timers, now the timers should be a bit more accurate and removed the timers hacks
* Moved back the Sound RAM in the fast ARM7 RAM, removed unused code from ARM7 codes
* Now support sprite address change during frame (limited to two addresses by frame), this makes Ogre Battle much more playable
* Left handed people can now enjoy the SNES mouse option (right buttons can be used like left joypad).
* Options can now be saved in configuration file
* New SNES config menu
* Fixed some bugs

Optionnal feature (enabled by configuration file):

* Added sound synchronisation fixes, this is a set of flags that make ARM9 slowdown or make ARM9 wait for the ARM7. Those options make Square games (and other games) sound much better, but also break sound in other games. So this option is available through the configuration file. I only changed for the configuraiton file for Chrono Trigger, SOM1 and FFVI. You will have to modify the configuration and test the options for other games.
* Added priority per tile for BG3, by detecting if there are more low or high priority per tile at each line (see README)
* Added priority per tile for BG1 and BG2, by using the fourth DS layer. Low priority tiles go to fourth layer, and high priority per tiles (this idea was taken from SNESAdvance). This option is useful for SOM1 and FFVI (set it to BG2).
* Sprites priorities can now be changed. See configuraiton file for more informations. The default is 1123 but 1223 makes some games look better (like Castlevania IV first level for instance)

Get it here (and patch it with DLDI):

http://snemul.com/ds/SNEmulDSv05b.zip

http://snemul.com/ds/SNEmulDSv05b_M3S_R4.zip


----------



## stormwolf18 (May 7, 2007)

ARCHEIDE, you are awesome, thanks for all your effort you put in snemulds. merci beaucoup


----------



## .TakaM (May 7, 2007)

you're the man archeide!
I was wondering when a new release was coming out since you're so fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I see yoshis island still doesn't work, except a new little white line when it tries to boot up, and star fox is sound only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



super metroid works great, especially the music now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



everything else seems to have improvements too, great work dude


----------



## stormwolf18 (May 7, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ May 7 2007 said:


> you're the man archeide!
> I was wondering when a new release was coming out since you're so fast
> 
> 
> ...




what do you mean by ''still doesnt work'' ??
snemulds doesnt support special chip


----------



## .TakaM (May 7, 2007)

I'm a dreamer


----------



## stormwolf18 (May 7, 2007)

indeed you are, instead you should get the gba port


----------



## .TakaM (May 7, 2007)

lol, I do have it, just the SNES version is superior


----------



## archeide (May 7, 2007)

You will have to wait SNEmulDS 0.9 to have those games work


----------



## 4ppleseed (May 8, 2007)

This is great, great work. Thank you very much!


----------



## .TakaM (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(archeide @ May 7 2007 said:


> You will have to wait SNEmulDS 0.9 to have those games work


----------



## AFKboy (May 8, 2007)

thanks alot man!
Simply amazing!

Ps. thanks for the prepatched version  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Any recommended Snes games?
I yust got my R4 today.
Hmm can you also play Duck Hunt on it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hunting Ducks whit the stylus.


----------



## stormwolf18 (May 8, 2007)

duck hunt is a NES game btw.....
you should play earthworm jim or secret of mana/chrono trigger


----------



## mflo (May 8, 2007)

Heh awesome.  I hope to play Earthbound without graphical glitches on my DS one day.  I don't know if that will happen, but I hope so.

I messed around with the graphic settings so that If I stand behind a tree, ness will actually look like he's behind it instead of on top.  The only problem is that if I go into a battle, I won't be able to see the enemies. ah well...


----------



## skullstatue (May 8, 2007)

I think I love you Archeide.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fantastic job as usual, I really, really, really appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Costello (May 8, 2007)

wow... how did I miss this topic!


----------



## M3LV1N (May 8, 2007)

Wow, this release is working very well for me. Games are much better!


----------



## paOol (May 8, 2007)

sorry for sounding like such a noob, but how do i patch it with DLDI?
currently, i have SNEmulDS copied into my microSD, didnt do anything special. and when i run roms, they sometimes go 127% faster - 220%.

any advice would be great.

also, thanks for the update.


----------



## jesterscourt (May 8, 2007)

Am I wrong in thinking this community would go totally apeshit if someone just found a way to emulate Chrono Trigger 100%?   I mean that's the reason we are all crossing our fingers for SNES emulation on the DS, right?


----------



## Jdbye (May 8, 2007)

I didn't notice this topic until it was posted on the main page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But i'm happy now that i know of it, i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 every time a new version of SNEmulDS comes out


----------



## ditto_n (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(jesterscourt @ May 7 2007 said:


> Am I wrong in thinking this community would go totally apeshit if someone just found a way to emulate Chrono Trigger 100%?Â  I mean that's the reason we are all crossing our fingers for SNES emulation on the DS, right?



With GBA ports of almost every Mario and FF, add Earthbound and you are completely correct.


----------



## Jdbye (May 8, 2007)

OMFG.
Bubsy works perfectly now, it doesn't hang randomly on the start of levels and title screen!
Cycle speed hacks and wait vblank seems to be the best settings although i haven't tried changing them that much. Full speed hacks and wait vblank makes the game go slooooooow.


----------



## XmemphistoX (May 8, 2007)

Awesome job.  Shadowrun runs full speed with good sound.

There's new bugs though.  It seems if I load a save state, I have to disable sound in order for it not to crash.  Has to do with sound effects because when i start shooting again it will crash.

In secret of mana 3, the bottom screen also goes black.  Strange.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jdbye (May 8, 2007)

Hmm, bubsy isn't perfect yet. It crashes less, but still crashes too often.
Chrono Trigger has almost perfect sound now


----------



## Kenzya (May 8, 2007)

Hmm, it seems to crash anytime I try to save a GFX config. I'm using an SCLite patched with the SC moon DLDI patch.

Otherwise I'm experiencing less graphical glitches and games are looking soooooooooooooooooo much better. Thank you so much for your time and work.


----------



## Lurick (May 8, 2007)

This is just kick-ass.  A new version of SnemulDS is the reason I've been checking GBAtemp every day for the last few weeks.  Thank you.


----------



## TLSpartan (May 8, 2007)

Why does everything come pre patched for R4's. Are R4 owners that lazy

400th Post


----------



## .TakaM (May 8, 2007)

perhaps archeide himself has an R4?


----------



## Sekkyumu (May 8, 2007)

MegaMan X works perfectly now !


----------



## OSW (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ May 8 2007 said:


> Why does everything come pre patched for R4's. Are R4 owners that lazy
> 
> 400th PostÂ



LMAO.






When you use a slot 2 cart which requires patching, laziness is unlikely.

Slot one however = drag and drop for much lulz.


----------



## rest0re (May 8, 2007)

MOAR GAMES TO PLAY!


----------



## Harsky (May 8, 2007)

It's very nice that even though this is still in the early stages, it's still being worked on. I think I gave up on the idea that the SNES emulator for the PSP will be updated


----------



## DrTek (May 8, 2007)

nintendo blood in, nintendo blood out

I love this SHIT!


----------



## Killermech (May 8, 2007)

Im mighty impressed with this update.. it feels like a completely different emu atm.

Super punch out is fully playable with sound now.
But most importantly, it appears chrono trigger has reached a point where it is fully playable as well. Im about 2 hours into it right now and the only noticeable (if you want to be picky) is the text. But still fully readable.

Cheers Arch


----------



## nonlocalkid (May 8, 2007)

Great job
This emu will have 100% working games in the near future... I can sense it
judging by the speed at which it improves

Chrono Trigger Sounds Awesome!!!
And noticeable Improvement in most other games played

Too meke Archeide


----------



## Kyuzumaki (May 8, 2007)

awesome work, runs very smooth now.

There is a white bar at the top when playing street fighter II hyper it's not affecting play just wandering if there is some setting i can alter to fix it or is that just something that the emu does at the moment?

EDIT: sorted just noticed the yscroll option


----------



## OSW (May 8, 2007)

Working Awesome as usual! Love every improvement as it comes.


----------



## Spiridow (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(SeKuM @ May 8 2007 said:


> MegaMan X works perfectly now !



OMG That's nice. I'm going to download it right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was waiting for this.


----------



## DEF- (May 8, 2007)

Quick question, does it matter if I play EU or US roms? Will US run better then EU? Just a thought


----------



## 2short (May 8, 2007)

thank you so much for this! chrono trigger works perfectly, albeit the sound is stilled a bit messed up... same with ffvi, text is a little messed up though!
keep up the awesome work!


----------



## damnet (May 8, 2007)

holy shit, chronno trigger is running great, msic is pretty much perfect, nicely done man


----------



## Pitt (May 8, 2007)

Same as always, great stuff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Continue, it's nice !


----------



## Sekkyumu (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(damnet @ May 8 2007 said:


> holy shit, chronno trigger is running great, msic is pretty much perfect, nicely done man



I've never been able to pass the first screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## damnet (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(SeKuM @ May 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(damnet @ May 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > holy shit, chronno trigger is running great, msic is pretty much perfect, nicely done man
> ...



with this version?


----------



## Leonsito (May 8, 2007)

Awesome work, keep up with the good job


----------



## SorKen (May 8, 2007)

I am using the G6 Lite and yes, I have patched the emulator, but everytime I try to save state the ds freezes


----------



## knilsilooc (May 8, 2007)

The Chrono Trigger sound improvements are amazing, wonderful job archeide. However, whenever I load my state, it seems to want to speed through the music that was already playing. Anyone else having this problem?

EDIT: Fixed it. The problem seemed to be that my old Chrono Trigger config loaded when I loaded my state, and I had it set for no sound. Works great now, I feel the need to express my undying gratitude to archeide again. You're the best!


----------



## KirbyPink (May 9, 2007)

Once again i tried megaman X on my Ds-Xtreme. And once again a new bug. 

This time the boss is beaten and your not returned to the intro stage. Instead it returns you to the boss select screen.
What´s wierd is this:
A. You have the boss weapon 
B. The upgrades are not saved
C. A boss can be rebeaten. (Cheers for that. )

Sound works and i set it to wait vblank. So ima say 90% working. 

Tips anyone for upgrades to stay?


----------



## imgod22222 (May 9, 2007)

Downloading *anxious to see new UI for myself*


----------



## ambitous21 (May 9, 2007)

woah woah woah
am i hearing right that chrono trigger is quite playable now?

i don't want to try it until ithe emulation's pretty good, so I can have a good experience of playing chrono trigger on my DS.
it would suck to play far then get glitched up at the middle of the game.
so is this a good enough point to start playing now?


----------



## Rankio (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ May 8 2007 said:


> Im mighty impressed with this update.. it feels like a completely different emu atm.
> 
> Super punch out is fully playable with sound now.
> Cheers Arch



Really?  I'm having problems with SPO.  Alot of graphic errors.  What settings are you using?


----------



## stormwolf18 (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(SorKen @ May 8 2007 said:


> I am using the G6 Lite and yes, I have patched the emulator, but everytime I try to save state the ds freezesÂ



make sure you have the latest dldi driver for your g6 (0.19) cause its working here


----------



## MajinGohan (May 9, 2007)

It works fine with 0.15, too. Did you choose "add header" when booting up SnEmul?


----------



## SorKen (May 9, 2007)

Patched the emulator with dldi driver 0.19 and now the save state function is working. Thanks


----------



## Sekkyumu (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(KirbyPink @ May 9 2007 said:


> Once again i tried megaman X on my Ds-Xtreme. And once again a new bug.
> 
> This time the boss is beaten and your not returned to the intro stage. Instead it returns you to the boss select screen.
> What´s wierd is this:
> ...



The (U - 1.1) version works better. The sound is perfect too and you don't have the intro return if my memory's correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
However PowerUps like Subtanks or life upgrades work. Armors stuff aren't saved like you said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


For ChronoCross, I use the (U 1.0) version and nothing really works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Killermech (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Rankio @ May 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Killermech @ May 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Im mighty impressed with this update.. it feels like a completely different emu atm.
> ...



Let's see here. The only graphical errors im aware off here are the boxer presentation screen and the half transparent opponent (same as you). Other than that, I haven't noticed anything wrong with the graphics.
Here are the settings im using for SPO

Options:
Mode 3 : Squish (So you can see the upper and lower info while fighting)
Wait vblank
Cycles speed hacks

Rest on default.

GFX Config:
None
off
0

Auto on all three.

Sprite1: 3
Sprite2: 2
Sprite3: 1
Sprite4: 1

Hope that helps.


----------



## ChrisCrawford (May 9, 2007)

Very nice work. I do hope you go all the way on this emulator so it can play everything.


----------



## ViRGE (May 9, 2007)

I second whoever said this is like playing a brand new emulator, the progress and functionality is amazing. Thank you for all of your hard work archeide.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 9, 2007)

how is the street fighter games running ??


----------



## Mars (May 9, 2007)

Has anyone got NBA Jam working?


----------



## Flam9 (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(marz93 @ May 9 2007 said:


> Has anyone got NBA Jam working?


----------



## Mars (May 9, 2007)

Sorry for being so n00bish, but does anyone else get a line in the middle of the screen?


----------



## Rankio (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ May 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rankio @ May 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Killermech @ May 8 2007 said:
> ...



I use those settings also and when an opponent gets knocked down, everything gets shifted and messed up.  The bottom graphics shift and the top has alot of lines out of place.  When the opponent gets up, the top and bottom graphics stay shifted.


----------



## stormwolf18 (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(marz93 @ May 9 2007 said:


> Sorry for being so n00bish, but does anyone else get a line in the middle of the screen?


......................
........................
huuuu

what game ?

what flashcart ?

did u use the dldi patcher ?

where does if freeze ???

helloooooo elaborate please ????


----------



## Mars (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ May 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(marz93 @ May 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for being so n00bish, but does anyone else get a line in the middle of the screen?
> ...



I have an R4 and I did DLDI patch it. It doesn't freeze, it works fine. Except in NBA Jam i get a line running through the middle of the screen.


----------



## Killermech (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Rankio @ May 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Killermech @ May 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Rankio @ May 9 2007 said:
> ...


Hm, I get none of those problems here. I beat the game yesterday and the only graphic bugs encountered were those mentioned. Did you overwrite the old .cfg file with the new one before starting with the emu? If not, do so and then reconfigure those settings.


----------



## Saosin (May 10, 2007)

Is there any compatibility list available?


----------



## stormwolf18 (May 10, 2007)

there is a list here

as for NBA jam, yeah there is a white line issue, but its still playable


----------



## Saosin (May 10, 2007)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## Elrinth (May 10, 2007)

bad ass!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Super Metroid locked on my EZ4.


----------



## Rankio (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ May 10 2007 said:


> Hm, I get none of those problems here. I beat the game yesterday and the only graphic bugs encountered were those mentioned. Did you overwrite the old .cfg file with the new one before starting with the emu? If not, do so and then reconfigure those settings.



I don't know then, I did all that.  Same thing.


----------



## Killermech (May 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Rankio @ May 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Killermech @ May 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hm, I get none of those problems here. I beat the game yesterday and the only graphic bugs encountered were those mentioned. Did you overwrite the old .cfg file with the new one before starting with the emu? If not, do so and then reconfigure those settings.
> ...



Are you by any chance using EZ4? People have reported having garbled graphic issues with that card along with the emu.

On a sidenote, I just finished Chrono Trigger on this and it was fully playable from start to finish with just auto layers. Just to mention, there was like 2-3 places where you have to reconfigure the layers so you could see some stuff. Such as the first mountain part in 600AD, you can't see the bridges and ladders till you change the layers. Also on the fight with Magus, you can't see anything on the fight till you change the layers.
This game was one of the few grand snes titles I never actually got to play during the snes time. So my biggest thanks to Archeide once again for making it possible


----------



## Ad_Enuff (May 12, 2007)

archeide,

Not sure if anyone has asked this question so kick me in the balls if they have, but is there anything in byuu's source code that could help your DS port?

I'm talking of course about BSNES for anyone not knowing what I'm talking about.


----------



## Mar (May 13, 2007)

I have a normal ds, and a supercard cf.

all my games are running too fast.

don't know how to fix it, but normally it's around the 170% 0_o

the rest is working great. anyone know a fix?


----------



## -EX- (May 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Mar @ May 13 2007 said:


> I have a normal ds, and a supercard cf.
> 
> all my games are running too fast.
> 
> ...


Turn 'wait for vblank' on in options.


----------



## billyboblove (May 14, 2007)

I've had difficulty getting this to work, with an m3 lite perfect(micro SD). I patched it using the right click DLDI app, and have tried both the original and alternative drivers. When I start up the emu, it says it has a file system error and cannot find roms in the SNES directory, which definitely exists, and I have tried that in both upper and lower case(not sure if it's a case sensitive FS). I have tried the nds / cfg in both the root and in a directory but nothing appears to be successful. Anyone else being driven insane?


----------



## biosyn (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(billyboblove @ May 14 2007 said:


> I've had difficulty getting this to work, with an m3 lite perfect(micro SD). I patched it using the right click DLDI app, and have tried both the original and alternative drivers. When I start up the emu, it says it has a file system error and cannot find roms in the SNES directory, which definitely exists, and I have tried that in both upper and lower case(not sure if it's a case sensitive FS). I have tried the nds / cfg in both the root and in a directory but nothing appears to be successful. Anyone else being driven insane?



Weird. I had that showing on my G6, but everything worked after I patched it.

Anyway, CT and Earthbound play really nice, despite the minor bugs.
The only problems I've encountered are the bugs in the menu. You have to really aim with your stylus to choose the right option.


----------

